
Low-income families face eviction as building 'rebrands' for Facebook workers - lnguyen
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/21/silicon-valley-eviction-facebook-trion-properties
======
thomasrossi
If the trend continues, could it be counter-productive also for the tech
industry? Are the housing price the outcome of fair demand/supply?

